# بيع ارض 2500 متر بالاسكندرية مسجلة شهر عقارى | النور للاراضى



## اعلانى العقارية (28 ديسمبر 2013)

قطعة ارض للبيع فى اسكندرية على الطريق الدائرى ابيس من شركة النور للاستثمار العقارى مساحة الارض 2500 متر مربع مسجلة شهر عقارى و المرافق جاهزة للتوصيل فورا
ابعاد الارض
من الجهه البحرية تطل على شارع 10 متر بعرض 180 متر
من الجهه القبلية تطل على شارع 30 متر بعرض 180 متر
من الجهه الشرقية تطل على جار بطول 135 متر
من الجهه الغربية تطل على جار بطول 135 متر




​للاستفار و طلب معاينة الارض
للاتصال بالشركة و طلب معاينة الاراضى الحاج / هشام انور 01211164797 - 01065443264
الدعم الفنى و التسويق الإلكترونى [email protected]


----------

